# Günstige Alternative zu Aquasure



## MeFoMan (6. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute,

ich habe einen neuen Tree aufgemacht, damit diese Info nicht untergeht!

Noch mal zu meinem Problem:
Ich hatte ein Loch in meinem BB und bekam es nicht dicht. :v 
Nach einem Hilferuf hier im AB bekam ich den Tipp, es doch
mal mit &quot;Aquasure&quot; zu versuchen. Nach eueren Angaben kostet
die Tube 8 - 12 Euro und ist im Tauchsport-Fachhandel
erhältlich.

Da ich auf die Schnelle keinen Tauchladen finden konnte,
der Aquasure vorrätig hat und eine Bestellung über das
Internet zu lange dauert, habe ich mich nach Alternativen
umgesehen und bin auch fündig geworden.

Im Baumarkt (Hellweg) bekommt man einen NoName-&quot;Kleber für Weichplastik und PVC&quot;. Damit kann man lt. Beschreibung auch
Planschbecken etc. flicken. ABER auch BellyBoats!

Gleiches Prinzip wie bei Aquasure. Einfach draufstreichen,
trocknen lassen und noch eine Lage zur Sicherung. Hält einwandfrei!

Und das für 2,28 Euro für die kleine Tube... :z 

Gruss

Markus


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. Dezember 2002)

....mit dem Unterschied das Aqausure bei kalter und warmer Beanspruchung mitarbeitet, also für diese verschiedenen Bedingungen ausgelegt ist.   

Bleibt also abzuwarten, was der kostengünstigere Kleber macht ?  #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (6. Dezember 2002)

Oh! oh! oh!
Dann pass mal auf,daß Du nicht absäufts.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Mefo - Man,
hab Dank für den Tip.
Suche schon lange so etwas, allerdings zum Fliegenfischen.
(Herstellung von Verbindungen)

Hoffe aber für dich, das der Kleber den Ansprüchen gerecht wird und du immer eine Schwimmweste trägst.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## MeFoMan (6. Dezember 2002)

Hey Mann,

einem &quot;jungen Mann&quot; auf Nikolaus seine Illusionen nehmen, was soll das?  

Ihr macht mir ja echt Hoffnung...

Werde morgen wieder auf&acute;n See nach Holland fahren.
Mal sehen, ob ich die Oma des 92ers erwische.
Werde aber vorsichtshalber mal eine KöFi-Rute mit
Pose mitnehmen, damit ich im Falle eines &quot;Plattfußes&quot;
noch &acute;n bisschen von den Buhnen fischen kann.

C U

Markus

PS: @ Stephan:
    Ohne Weste? So verrückt bin ich auch nicht :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Dezember 2002)

Ich hoffe dein Superkleber ausdem Baumarkt hilft Dir. Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Schwimmen. Wasser ist zur Zeit sehr kalt. Werde nach Weihnachten wieder losgehen und die Urmefo versuchen rauszuholen! So wie ich mich kenne , verliere ich sie wieder 30 cm vor meinem Kescher!!! :c


----------



## Broesel (7. Dezember 2002)

...auch wenn ich selber kein Gummi-Dingens habe, dennoch hat mich das Thema grafisch ein wenig inspiriert. Insbesondere Stephans Bemerkung zum Thema Rettungsweste. Es soll doch tatsächlich einige geben, die fahren ohne Weste mit so einem Gummiring auf die Ostsee. Darauf viel mir folgendes auf die schnelle ein...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. Dezember 2002)

Moin Joerch,

kannst du das Ding auch als Aufkleber herstellen ?

Sehr gelungen #6 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Dezember 2002)

Jau Joerch !!
So ein Aufkleber möcht ich auch haben, wenn möglich sogar 2 !  
Aber musstest Du unbedingt das olle RT nehmen? Ist ja zwar sehr passend, bei der tollen Qualität die die bauen aber &quot;Das&quot; musste es doch nun wirklich nicht sein.  :q  :q 

Sag Bescheid mit den Aufklebern.


----------



## Broesel (7. Dezember 2002)

ööhmm...moins Ihrs..  
Als Aufkleber das Ding zu basteln sieht irgendwie schlecht aus. 
@Mike
Aber vielleicht wärs was für Deine HP  Dann kann ichs dir auch in Orignalgröße von 640x480 schicken. Ich könnte den Hintergrund zwar auch deutlich größer rendern, aber das dauert mir doch erheblich zu lange. Ein anderes Bellyboot, welches halbwegs reinpasst, habe ich leider auch nicht...;+ 

Aber freut mich trotzdem, dass es für eine &quot;Schnappsidee&quot; halbwegs ankommt. Und immer dran denken...nicht &quot;oben ohne&quot;...   #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Dezember 2002)

Au Klasse Joerch, schick mal rüber in orginal-Größe!!  :k 
Danke Dir.
Das werd ich bestimmt einbauen können, wenn Du mir die &quot;Rechte&quot; daran/dazu gibst?  #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Dezember 2002)

Super Aufkleber. Sollte auf allen RT´s kleben.  Fragt mich nicht wieso!  Hab ja jetzt die doppelte genähte Version und noch 1 Jahr Garantie drauf. :g  Mal sehen ob die verstärkte Version hält? ;+ Ich hab da ja meine Zwiefel zu. Mikefish weiß ja wieso! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. Dezember 2002)

Hi Christian,

wünsch dir allzeit &quot;dry socks&quot;

Grüße Stephan


----------



## MeFoMan (8. Dezember 2002)

Ist schon sehr interessant, was ein Beitrag über einen
&quot;Billig-Kleber&quot; für Stilbüten treibt   

War gestern mit dem Boot los. Hält einwandfrei (noch?).
Werde euch aber auf dem Laufenden halten, falls was 
schief geht.

@Brösel
Die Fotomontage ist echt cool. Und ich finde das RT o.k. :q 

@Mike
Du &quot;meckerst&quot; immer über die RT&acute;s. Kennst du, oder evtl.
ein anderer von euch, eine Alternative in dem Preissegment?
Habe mir das Jenzi &quot;U&quot; angesehen. Das ist totaler Schrott.
Bei eBay steht gerade eines von Snobee. Das Teil kenne
ich aber nicht.

Hier bei uns in der Region bekommt man nur Jenzi oder RT...

Please Input.

ThanX

Gruß

Markus

PS: Gestern konnte ich u.a. einen rundgefressenen Zander 
    von 80 cm auf die Schuppen legen...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. Dezember 2002)

@ Markus

Klar mecker ich über die RT-Teile !!  
Ich habe die schon 2 mal in life und in Farbe platzen sehen.
Und ich habe andere BB´s schon soooo oft gesehen, wo das NICHT passiert ist. Also.......

Wenn es nur der liebe Geldfaktor ist, das man sich für ein BB entscheidet oder nicht..... na dann empfehle ich, 1 Jahr ohne BB, Geld sparen in dem Jahr und dann ein gutes und Qualitativ besseres BB sich anzuschaffen.   

Zur Zeit gibt es reichlich Angebote an BB´s, wovon sicherheitsmäßig auch viel Schrott bei ist.

Beispiel: Ich glaube nicht das Du Dir einen Wintermantel kaufst nur weil Wintermantel dran steht, nein Du wirst wohl auch nachschauen ob der Mantel gefüttert ist und dadurch auch wirklich warm hält.  #h


----------



## MeFoMan (9. Dezember 2002)

@Mike

Mit der Antwort kann ich doch mal was anfangen :z 

Sorry about the Sarkasmus  

Ne, ich meine nur, das RT kostet regular 179, Euro,
als Angebot  bekommt man es auf schon für 129;- Euro.
Die Teile, die mir zusagen (z.B. deine Gummiente), 
kosten aber ab 300,- Euro aufwärts. Da muss es doch was
&quot;dazwischen&quot; geben - oder?

Gruss

Markus

PS:
Falls das vorherige Posting fasch aufenommen wurde:
&quot; ich habe dich lieb &quot;  :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Dezember 2002)

Aber Markus.........Null Problem.  :m  :q  :q  :q  #h


----------



## Hamsterson (9. Dezember 2002)

Moin!
Ich möchte gern wissen, ob jemand schon Erfahrung hat, in Rettungsweste + all die Klamoten die man an hat, zu schwimmen. Und vorallem, wie schnell geht das? Ich denke nicht so schnell. Und so wenn man selbst in Ufernähe angelt (200-300m), bräuchte man so ziemlich lange, um an Ufer zu kommen. Also, mit eigener Kraft kommt man nur sehr spät, wenn überhaupt, an Ufer. Und bei jetzigen Wassertemperaturen geht es mit Unterkühlung so ziemlich shnell.
Fazit: wer eine Weste trägt mindert seine Überlebenschancen ;+ 
Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Dezember 2002)

@ Hamsterson

Also gleich mal vorweg !
Wer eine Rettungsweste benutzt, den seine Chancen erhöhen sich, rechtzeitig gerettet zu werden, um über 75% !#6 

Es geht nicht darum das Du selbst Dich gut bewegen kannst (schwimmen), sondern das Du über Wasser bleibst und nicht untergehst. Wenn Du über Wasser bleibst und selbst bei Unterkühlung, hast Du immer noch mehr Chancen als wenn Du ohne Rettungweste absüppelst!!   

So Fit und durchtrainiert kannst Du garnicht sein, das Du bei den herrschenden Wassertemperaturen auch nur 100m vom Ufer entfernt zurück schwimmen kannst !! Das ist Tatsache und wissentschaftlich belegt!  :m 

*Also immer mit Rettungsweste  *  :m  #h


----------



## Laksos (9. Dezember 2002)

Ne nee, Hamsterson,
da biste glaub ich auf der falschen Fährte. &acute;ne Rettungsweste ist immer besser als keine. Vor allem sind die Dinger insbesondere ohnmachtssicher, d.h., wenn dein Geist wegen der Kälte wegdüdelt oder du mit deinem Köpfchen irgendwo anbautzt, bleibste immer noch &acute;n bischen länger am Leben! Die Fragezeichen über dem Smilie kannste getrost wegradieren!  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Dezember 2002)

Bei den momentanen Wassertemperatuen kann man keine 100 Meter schwimmen.
Je mehr man sich bewegt, desto schneller kühlen die Muskeln aus und werden hart. Dann geht man unter wie ein Stein. Die Weste ist hauptsächlich dazu da einen über Wasser zu halten bis Rettung kommt. Bewegungslos hält man länger aus!
Wissenschaftler haben das mal mit Kampfschwimmern getestet. Sie mussten so lange wie möglich in kaltem Wasser bleiben. Schon nach 10 Minuten konnten sie das Becken nicht mehr ohne fremde Hilfe verlassen!!!


----------



## Hamsterson (10. Dezember 2002)

Was bringt mir dann, wenn ich eine Weste trage, ausser, dass ich nicht runtergehe. Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, dass es erwähnennswerte Chancen gibt, dass jemand Hilfe leistet.
Also am besten nachdenken, wie man Absaufen vermeiden kann und nicht auf die Weste hoffen.
Ansonsten sich vor dem Angeln, nach Indianerart, mit Bärenfett einreiben. :q


----------



## MeFoMan (10. Dezember 2002)

@Hamsterson

Nur mal so aus Spaß.
Geh mal in voller BB-Montur ohne Weste (IM SOMMER!!!!) auf &quot;Tauchstation&quot;. 

Wenn die Wathose mit Wasser vollläuft is nix mehr mit Schwimmen aus eigener Kraft. Da schwimmst du wie eine Bleiente, da ist dann tauchen angesagt! Und du läufst bestimmt nicht über den Grund zurück zum Strand. So lange hält keiner die Luft an :q 

Gruß

Markus


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Dezember 2002)

Eigentlich gibt es darüber kein wenn und aber !  

*Nur mit Rettungsweste!!!!!!!* 

Wie im Auto auch, *nur mit Gurt !!*

Bei der Sicherheit gibt es keine Kompromisse.... meine ich :g


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Dezember 2002)

#6 #6  :m 


So ist es.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Hamsterson (10. Dezember 2002)

Moin!
Die Frage war aber, ob es tatsächlich sicherer ist, in Weste auf Hilfe, bis zum chinesischen Ostern (russisches Sprichwort :q ), warten oder Kissen aus der Rückenlehne rausziehen und mit Flossenantrieb zum Ufer schwimmen. Für 200m brauche ich bestimmt, selbst ohne Flossen, keine 10 Minuten. Und in Kleidung kühlt man sich nicht so schnell ab. Also, so überzeugend klingen eure Postings leider nicht.
Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## Maddin (10. Dezember 2002)

@Hamsterson
Ich habe z.B. kein zus. Schlauch in der Rückenlehne.....was dann? Und was ist, wenn du weiter draussen bist als 200m (wie wir wissen schaffst du das ja). Dann schiebst du deinen Luftschlauch vor dir her, bekommst nen Krampf...kannst nicht mehr paddeln, wirst ohnmächtig...läßt den Schlauch los...und dann?


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Dezember 2002)

> Dann schiebst du deinen Luftschlauch vor dir her, bekommst nen Krampf...kannst nicht mehr paddeln, wirst ohnmächtig...läßt den Schlauch los...und dann?


Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Dezember 2002)

> Und in Kleidung kühlt man sich nicht so schnell ab.


Doch noch was: Meinst Du dich halten nasse Klamotten bei 3-4C° Wassertemperatur warm? Dann spring mal rein!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Alex,
das du ein Marathon BB- Fahrer bist, wissen seit dem vorletzten Treffen von Mike ja nun alle.

... und ob du nun mit oder ohne Schwimmweste rausfährst ist letztendlich auch deine Sache (bis der Kreuzer kommt  .

Ich persönlich jedoch halte es für grob fahrlässig und fahre immer mit Weste raus weil ich dadurch meine Chancen im Ernstfall, den ich trotz RT BB hoffentlich nie erleben werde,für wesentlich besser als ohne Weste einschätze.

Äußere Umstände hin oder her, eine Rettungsweste hält dich nunmal oben an der Luft und die brauchen alle ohne Kiemen zum Überleben.

Viele Grüße Stephan  #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Dezember 2002)

Ich persönlich hatte mal den Supergau mit dem RT U-Form auf der Ostsee. Die große Kammer ist mir unterm Mors direkt an der Naht geplatzt, allerdings nach 6 Jahren intensiver Nutzung! Erst verlor ich bißchen Luft. Nach 2 Stunden angeln , konnte ich auf einmal meine Arme richtig einbeulen in die Armlehne.  Ich war ca. noch 800m vom Ufer bei absoluter Windstille draußen, als ich den Luftverlust bemerkte und paddelte in richtig Land wieder! Kurz danach riß mir die Naht und die Luft wurde immer weniger. Der Rückenschlauch und die Schwimmweste hielten mich über Wasser. Kam gerade noch trocken an Land. Meine 2 Gürtel unter der  Schwimmweste und über die Watjacke verhinderten zum Glück das Einlaufen des Wassers in meine Wathose. Bekam allerdings etwa eine Tasse voll eiskaltes Ostseewasser in die Wathose hinein. Das Wasser stand mir bis zur Brust. Das Paddeln wurde immer schwieriger. Als ich am Strand war, bemerkte ich zusätzlich noch, das der Stoff an beiden Sitzeinlagen ca 10 cm eingerissen war. Mittlerweile habe ich das &quot;alte RT&quot; vom Sattler nähen lassen und benutze es nur noch im Hochsommer. Aber *immer mit Gürtel* , die haben mir nämlich damals das Leben gerettet. Ohne die wäre meine Wathose vollgelaufen gewesen und ich hätte garantiert einen Krampf bekommen und Aus wärs mit mir!!!


----------



## Hamsterson (11. Dezember 2002)

Moin!
Glaubt bitte nicht, dass ich lebensmüde bin. Gedanke, dass mein BB bei jetzigen Temperaturen platzt, bewegt mich ernsthaft nachzudenken, wie ich BB-Fahren sicherer mache. Die herrschenede Meinung, dass eine Rettungsweste Überlebenschancen erhöht (einige fühlen sich sogar total sicher, wenn sie eine an haben), halte ich leider für falsch. Die bringt nur dann mehr Sicherheit, wenn man z. B. von einem Boot angelt, über Board fällt und ohnmächtig wird oder auch nicht schwimmen kann. Dabei kann man wohl fremde Hilfe erwarten. Aber wie sieht normaler BB-Alltag aus. Man ist alleine auf dem Wasser, und es wird ein echtes Wunder, wenn ausgerechnet in der Zeit, in der man in Weste treibend auf Hilfe wartet, jemand vorbeifährt und dich auch sieht. Und was, wenn man z. B. nachts angelt (das tu ich z. B. sehr gern :q ), da reduzieren sich die Chancen auf 0. Und das ist mir echt zu wenig. :c 
Also, BB mit Festrumpf oder eins mit mehreren Luftkammer bringt Sicherheit, aber keine Rettungsweste. Diese meine Aussage gilt jedoch nur für die niedrige Wassertemperaturen, bei sommerlichen Temperaturen kann man mit etwas Übung auch ohne Hilfsmittel stundenlang schwimmen und paar Kilometer zurücklegen, oder auch einfach auf Hilfe warten. :q 

@Mario
Kleidungsstücke halten tatsächlich &quot;warm&quot;, nicht so wie die trockene, aber man kühlt sich trotzdem nicht so schnell ab, wie ganz ohne. Als ich noch ein relativ junger Bursche war, :q haben wir beim Unterwasserjagd dicht am Körper sitzende Thermounterwäsche aus chinesischer Produktion, die den stolzen Namen &quot;Freundschaft&quot; :q  hatten, angezogen. Wasserstrom wurde dabei deutlich abgebremst und relativ dünner Wasserfilm sich relativ schnell erwärmte. Viel wärmer war es dabei nicht, aber die Zeit fürs Schwimmen verdoppelte sich in etwa. So eine Art nassen Tauchanzug war das.

Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## Hamsterson (11. Dezember 2002)

Moin!
Habe heute neuen Blinker geblättert. Interessanter Bericht ist drin. Auch wenn die Hose voll läuft, sauft man nicht ab. Tja, das wird aber noch spannender. Noch ein Argument weniger.


----------



## Hamsterson (12. Dezember 2002)

@BBA
Darf ich erfahren, ob Du einen bestimmten Gürtel hast? Ich überlege es mir auch einen zuzulegen.
Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Dezember 2002)

Trage einfache Spanngurte aus dem Baumarkt. Sozusagen Kopfergurte. Auf Knopfdruck gehen die auf. Die reichen. Kosten ca 3 € pro Stück. Sollte man aber kürzen! Auch sehr empfehlenswert für Strandläufer. Nach dem ersten Bad in der Ostsee im Januar /Februar tragen die sowas auch!!! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Hamsterson (13. Dezember 2002)

Moin!
@BBA
Danke für den Tip! #h 

@all
Es wurde irgendwie ruhig hier. Kein Bock mehr auf Diskutieren? :q 

Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## Bellyman (17. Dezember 2002)

@ all

Schaut mal bei Mike auf der Seite nach, Leserbrief 10 !!!!
Ich hatte es erlebt....., ohne Weste niemals !!!!
Immer soviel wie möglich mitnehmen was schwimmt....!!!!

Bellyman


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Dezember 2002)

Genau Micha.....  :m  mein Reden !!   #h


----------



## Hamsterson (17. Dezember 2002)

Moin!
Rettungswestenanhänger sind wieder aktiv. :g


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Dezember 2002)

@ Bellyman
 Hamsterson wird das auch noch lernen. Laß ihn erstmal die erste kalte tasse Wasser in die Wathose laufen. Dann denkt er auch an Gürtel und Schwimmweste. Deshalb wünsche ich ihn nie ein Leck im Bellyboat bzw. eine nasse Wathose von innen!
Vielleicht kommt er dann zur Vernunpft und pflegt sein einziges Leben. Auch er hat nur eines davon!!!


----------



## Hamsterson (18. Dezember 2002)

Moin!
Es ist schon soweit. Ich hatte nicht nur eine Tasse, sondern fast ein Eimer voll kaltes Wasser in meiner Hose. Habe auch mal in voller Bekleidung und Kniestiefeln geschwommen und das zur Zeit, als es auf dem Fluss noch zahlreiche Eisschollen unterwegs waren. 
Das alles ungewollt, aber ich wattete auch mal im Brei aus Eis und Wasser, nur, um an richrigen Eis zu kommen. Es war anfang Mai und sollte unser letztes Eisangeln werden. Im Endeffekt sind meine Eggs :q immer noch in Ordnung.

Ich habe irgendwo zu Hause ein Einmannbadebot. Das wiegt bestimmt keine 4kg und ist,zusammengefaltet, kaum größer als die Rückenlehne im RT. Bei Absaufengefahr rausnehmen, schön aufblasen :q , umsteigen, weiterangeln. :m 

Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------

